# Flamingo deep backcountry



## lemaymiami

This time of year - the deer flies own that area... Most that I know fish that area when it's colder... Right now all the action is on the gulf side of the 'Glades for us... On Sunday my anglers caught and released three snook between 10 and 12lbs along the coast - without moving in less than forty minutes... Each one was carefully released....

For anyone interested - this time of year you can launch at the inside ramp, run all the way across to the gulf side, fish all day long and rarely see even one other boat during the week...


----------



## Flatbroke426

I appreciate it. I love the rivers especially between the graveyard and Rogers River. Always had my guiding honey holes but this time of year I always did well deep deep behind Hells Bay in deeper holes for snook reds and tarpon. Plus this is a teaching trip to pass on how to run the back waterways for my son and to have him pose with the hidden memorial we have back there for Herman Lucern.


----------



## lemaymiami

If you know that area well you’re one of the few... Passing it along to your son is a special thing. Enjoy - and post up a report when you can.


----------



## EasternGlow

I'll be heading back there soon as well. I absolutely love that general area (and east/ northeast of Lane), that's my favorite area. Just learning to navigate back there is incredibly fun- something most people don't care about or aren't willing to do. Rarely see another boat anywhere back there, and especially not this time of year. Fishing is typically excellent- You get all of the same fish you might see in the winter minus any big big girls that moved up inside, but will still find respectable snook. Love the Herman Lucern memorial!


----------



## Flatbroke426

I love that area too but am usually south of there a bit mainly south east of lane. I'm usually good for a few 15 lbs'ers back there this time a year. and love the small tarpon.


----------



## mpl1978

Last week we were way up Turner Creek and the surrounding mangroves tunnels and into small lakes on the Gulf side and jumped many juvy tarpon and several large snook. The flies were not as bad as I was expecting.


----------



## Flatbroke426

mpl1978 said:


> Last week we were way up Turner Creek and the surrounding mangroves tunnels and into small lakes on the Gulf side and jumped many juvy tarpon and several large snook. The flies were not as bad as I was expecting.


Thank you sir. Havent been up Turner in a ***** age. That's some beautiful country


----------



## Drifter

I was thinking of heading out there early next week. I didn't have much luck in the winter months tough, I was thinking of motoring to the gulf side from flamingo and pole up the creeks.


----------



## Flatbroke426

Drifter said:


> I was thinking of heading out there early next week. I didn't have much luck in the winter months tough, I was thinking of motoring to the gulf side from flamingo and pole up the creeks.


There should be a lot of snook along the beaches and creek mouths. On falling tides fish the mouths for big tarpon


----------



## Drifter

They deep there or is that sight fishing?


----------



## Flatbroke426

Beaches have sight fishing. Most river mouths your fishing to structure or current edges


----------



## Flatbroke426

T


Flatbroke426 said:


> Beaches have sight fishing. Most river mouths your fishing to structure or current edges


tarpon you can find rolling fish or sight cast them along bank edges


----------



## Drifter

Oh yeah I got into them for sure, but they were just swarming bait and couldn’t get them to eat. They were rolling like 5 feet from the bot and were huge! I’ve seen a lot of big tarpon this trip for not catching any.


----------



## Flatbroke426

Anyone that will be in the area next Tuesday give a shout. Maybe we can meet up and swap stories


----------



## Flatbroke426

Are the


Drifter said:


> Oh yeah I got into them for sure, but they were just swarming bait and couldn’t get them to eat. They were rolling like 5 feet from the bot and were huge! I’ve seen a lot of big tarpon this trip for not catching any.


 doing a shallow roll or a deep high arched back roll?


----------



## DBStoots

Flatbroke426 said:


> Anyone that will be in the area next Tuesday give a shout. Maybe we can meet up and swap stories


 How long will you be in SFL?


----------



## Drifter

I unfortunately had to hightail back to Montana, my big tarpons going to have to wait for next year. I did run into levidog at the ramp which was cool. Possibly the first straight info I got in Florida!


----------



## Drifter

Flatbroke426 said:


> Are the
> 
> doing a shallow roll or a deep high arched back roll?


Pretty accentuated, not like the subtle roll you would normally see when they cruise around. Right around the creek mouths up in the mangroves.


----------



## Drifter

Just billions of tiny minnows and tritails just floating around all over in there. But couldn’t hook up the tarpon, threw everything in my box and even went with some unrealistically light leader set ups.


----------



## Flatbroke426

Just 5 days unfortunately. When they are deep rolling switch to a fast singing lure like a jig or heavy soft swimming bait. Wait till they roll then throw it right on their heads and let the lure go to the bottom then work it. They are feeding deep when they do that. Sounds strange but it works


----------



## Flatbroke426

DBStoots said:


> How long will you be in SFL?


Getting there Sunday and have to leave early Thursday unfortunately


----------



## Flatbroke426

Anyone seen any mullet muds around Nest Key to the Dragover west if Key Largo?


----------



## lemaymiami

For Drifter - what size range were those tarpon working the tiny baits? If they were less than 20lbs we fish them without a bite tippet at all, just straight 20lb fluoro (a poor boy leader setup...) with very small white maribou flies (Crystal Schminnows on #4 hooks...). You will lose a few fish but get a lot of bites working slow with a twitch - after allowing them to sink a bit....


----------



## Drifter

lemaymiami said:


> For Drifter - what size range were those tarpon working the tiny baits? If they were less than 20lbs we fish them without a bite tippet at all, just straight 20lb fluoro (a poor boy leader setup...) with very small white maribou flies (Crystal Schminnows on #4 hooks...). You will lose a few fish but get a lot of bites working slow with a twitch - after allowing them to sink a bit....


They were huge. The largest of the migratory I saw while I was down there. I don’t know if I should guess weights, 150 lbs + probably?


----------



## lemaymiami

big mamas... I'm betting they weren't anywhere near Hells Bay... 

The next time you're heading down this way hook up with me - big fish in the backcountry is what I do (when they're around...).


----------



## Drifter

lemaymiami said:


> big mamas... I'm betting they weren't anywhere near Hells Bay...
> 
> The next time you're heading down this way hook up with me - big fish in the backcountry is what I do (when they're around...).


Copy that.


----------



## Flatbroke426

He made it to Hell's Bay


----------



## Flatbroke426

Closest my boy will ever come to meeting the great Herman Lucerne. This is his hidden memorial plaque that was placed where he loved most .Off the charts in Hells Bay .


----------



## BassFlats

If I took my son there, he would complain about no wi-fi. Not really, he'd think it's pretty cool too. Your son is lucky to have a dad who would share a place like that with him.


----------



## Flatbroke426

Thank 


BassFlats said:


> If I took my son there, he would complain about no wi-fi. Not really, he'd think it's pretty cool too. Your son is lucky to have a dad who would share a place like that with him.


you. Wish we lived closer. I want to teach him all the nooks and crannies of the place.


----------



## DBStoots

Flatbroke426 said:


> View attachment 77420
> Closest my boy will ever come to meeting the great Herman Lucerne. This is his hidden memorial plaque that was placed where he loved most .Off the charts in Hells Bay .


 Where's the Scotch?


----------



## Flatbroke426

DBStoots said:


> Where's the Scotch?


I couldn’t find his brand. I looked at 4 stores. Lol


----------

